# Quacker



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

What do you call a sad song sung by a duck?

A Ballard


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ow..


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Terrible !
I think that was your swan song Dreams1966


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)

terrible lol :lol:


----------

